# .357 mag ammo



## steveberry (Jan 28, 2016)

I purchased a 686 S&W with a 4 inch barrel last week. I would like to know what you guys shoot in yours. I'd like something with a "punch" but also accurate. Thanks and be safe!!!!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a 586 with a 4 inch barrel. Great gun. Congratulations on your purchase. IMO if it says .357 magnum it has punch. It is more a matter of can you control it to do what you want to do. Whether that be self defense, hunting, or just range shooting. Either way you need to practice and try some different loads to see what you like best. Some people like toned down .357 for defense because they worry about over penetration. .357 mag is a great round, one of the most devastating but can be hard to control it takes practice.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Ammo for what purpose. At my indoor range will not allow you to use 357 ammo and you have to use 38S. For home defense you have to put some thought into it because most likely if you select the wrong ammo, even if you hit your target center mass, the round is going through to your neighbors house. If you want to make a mess of your target, then 125 gr Critical Deffense


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree, *WHAT PURPOSE??*

Please don't ask for the 'best' self defense recommendations,_ there IS no best _, there's only choices. Besides, that's too much responsibility transfer.

Practice, practice, practice bullet placement. That trumps any kind of magic bullet big time.

Find a load that you can handle well and go with it and only you can do that. Cost? If you got a 10¢ life then...

Happy shooting!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A heavy bullet (158 gr.) and a heavy charge will be a powerful round, but will have robust recoil. A light bullet (say 125 grain) with a similar powder charge will be somewhat softer shooting, but will still be powerful. Either will be sufficient for SD, if fired into the right location. If you have good shooting fundamentals, you won't really be bothered by the difference in recoil, especially in a 586. So, using the the bullet weight comparison as a rough guide, just select the hollow point ammo that seems to shoot closest to your point of aim, and practice a lot.


----------

